# Building in a box



## endrow

Saw this setup for the Consignment sale yesterday at the hay auction. Anyone on here that uses buildings like that I'm thinking about checking into having a building like that built for some extra storage and I am wondering what to do and what not to do when looking at buildings like that and how much they should cost


----------



## PaMike

No pics! We need pics!


----------



## endrow

PaMike said:


> No pics! We need pics!


----------



## mlappin

Yep, seen a bunch of those around the county, have one ourselves for strictly truck parking. Won't take near the snow load our other four hoop buildings will.


----------



## Josh in WNY

I've seen buildings like those at the local auction almost every year. My father and I even considered picking one up for storing round bales and equipment. Sounds like they wouldn't really stand up to the lake effect snow in our area, so it's a good thing we didn't get one.


----------



## Vol

How much do those buildings typically sell for at the auctions? I have customers that say they cannot store more than such and such bales......those would be great for them if not too expensive.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

Ok, I just saw a 30x40x15 on eBay for about $3K...I also saw some of these B in a B that claimed to be "engineered for Canada"....that would not be necessary here, but it might mean a better structure overall??

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki

They show up by the dozen in the Ritchie bros and other auctions here right off the boat from China. I know of two of the ones with the Canada blah blah label that collapsed the first winter. They are not engineered.

Do yourself a favour and buy a silver stream hoop building for almost the same money with a frame that will handle the snow load and fabric that is twice as thick as the Chinese ones.


----------



## Vol

slowzuki said:


> Do yourself a favour and buy a silver stream hoop building for almost the same money with a frame that will handle the snow load and fabric that is twice as thick as the Chinese ones.


I have zero interest in owning a hoop building of any kind.

Mike


----------



## slowzuki

Meant your hay clients. Those chinese auction ones have been nothing but heart break around here.



Vol said:


> I have zero interest in owning a hoop building of any kind.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch

One sold at a local auction this weekend for 3k


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I just saw this exact building in a box sitting at a local consignment auction - selling Wednesday.


----------



## Vol

paoutdoorsman said:


> I just saw this exact building in a box sitting at a local consignment auction - selling Wednesday.


If you happen to hear what it brings, let us know Dana.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

They ain't anywhere near the building that even our older clearspans are with only the 2 3/8" pipes for hoops, both our 42' wide ones went to 4" pipe. A guy in town put up a chinese one and it collapsed the first winter right on two tri-axle dump trucks and a couple excavators. But&#8230;he didn't follow directions, we told em to run em east west so the wind scours the snow off better, instead he installed north south and the snow all piled up on the east side, then he didn't go out and knock any off, had a wet heavy snow and it took that, but when it warmed up and started to drizzle buh bye. We have one as well, have three articulated tractors in one side and a semi with 40' hopper bottom and a tandem axle behind that. Runs east west, only had to knock the snow off a few times in three years.

Something else to consider, not sure how long some of these chinese ones might be sitting around before bought, but the longer the tarp is folded the greater chance of it letting loose along the fold lines, think like creasing a sheet of paper to tear it. We bought our first two 38x72's as a package, got the first one put up the first part of September than ran out of time to mess with the second, put it up the next spring. The cover on that one failed a full five years before the first one that was put up, when it did fail it ripped right along the fold marks in the cover that never did really come out after being up for ten years.

Hoop buildings aren't all bad, just be prepared to spend a little money on one if you want it to last then DONT scrimp on anchoring it down. The first ones we put up the end two anchors on each wall we bought our own 36" anchors and used them with the thought being if the ends can't move, neither can the rest of the building, so far has held water. The last two we've put up we bought the 2'x2'x6' concrete blocks and anchored em to that, those buildings ain't never moving. The first one with the blocks is of rhay storage and we spaced the blocks so each has two hoops bolted to it with a gap between em for additional ventilation. The last one we did was for equipment and we jammed those tight together.


----------



## swmnhay

Here my insurance company will only insure some brands and not others.Quite the difference in quality and strengths in hoop barns.

Wind is the issue here blowing tarps off mostly but seen plenty collapsed also.The larger ones with truss type hoops have been holding up well.


----------



## mlappin

I'm not sure dad has the actual buildings themselves insured but rather the contents, especially on the hay buildings. Or maybe he made sure the building plus its contents were covered. I'll have to double check.


----------



## chadk66

If you live where there is any decent wind at all run. They have tried those in western ND and very few remain after a few years.


----------

